# Toshiba PA3070U-1MPC - wer kennt diese WLAN Karte?



## zeromancer (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe seit kurzem diese Mini PCI Karte im Laptop und wollte am WE an meinem WLAN Router.
Dieser unterstützt 64/128 bit WEP Schlüssel, Windows sagt aber, dass es (bzw. die Karte) nur 40 bzw. 104 bit Länge akzeptiert.

Nun die Frage: wer kennt oben genannte Karte (Originalteil von Toshiba) und weiß, welche Schlüssellängen diese unterstützt? Es könnte ja auch sein,  das nur Windows (XP) hier zicken macht.

Danke sehr


----------



## wurzeldo (11. März 2004)

40/64 und 104/128 Bit entsprechen einander - die Karte ist einsetzbar


----------



## zeromancer (11. März 2004)

Aha, schon mal interessant - nur frage ich mich, warum ich mit aktiviertem WEP vom Router keine IP erhalte. Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Ohne WEP läuft alles bestens: MAC Filter werden angewendet, Forwarding läuft und auch sonst gibt es keine Probleme. Schön wäre nur, wenn die Daten auch verschlüsselt über den Äther flögen...


----------

